# Ogólne > Badania >  Prosze o pomoc w wynikach

## ola1988

Wyniki ogolne morfologia i mocz
Prosze o interpretacje wynikow 
Morfoliogia:
WBC 12,27
Liczba netrocytow 8,22
Liczba monocytow 0,87
Reszta ok 

Mocz
lekko metny
Ciezar wlasciwy 1,032
Leukocyty 500ul
Bialko 75 mg/dl
ciala ketonowe 5 mg/dl
Bilirubina 1 mg/dl
Erytrocyty 150 ul
osad
Leukocyty 20-40 wpw
erytrocyty czesiciowo wylugowane 0-2 wpw
erytrocyty swieze 0-2 wpw
pasma sluzu -dosc liczne 
bakterie- liczne
skladniki mineralne-pojedyncze szczawiany wapnia

OB-13

RTG klatki piersiowej -prawidlowe

----------


## kimero

Morfologia -> odchylenia takie występuja przy infekcjach bakteryjnych bądź grzybiczych itp  a także przy gorączce, wymiotach........
Badanie moczu-> wskazuje na zakażenie dróg moczowych, szczawiany moga wystepować przy kamicy.

----------

